# The mermaid has come home from the sea!



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey, forum friends, today I asked my Philly to marry me, and he agreed. There are some health challenges to be dealt with, but oh, happy day! He is my beloved, and the sun rises in his eyes. :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

View attachment 32224


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Philly will be moving in with you??


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes he will Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Woohoo!  How is he doing now?  Feeling better?  When is the happy event?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

He will need more surgery, things are still up in the air. We haven't set the date yet. Let the poor man catch his breath, I caught him by surprise. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> He will need more surgery, things are still up in the air. We haven't set the date yet. Let the poor man catch his breath, I caught him by surprise. Lol.



Hope it goes very well and he heals quickly.  Yea, we'll let him catch his breath first.  :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 22, 2016)

Great news. :congratulations:

So happy for you both.





Get well soon Phil. I think you are a very lucky man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Warri! I am the fortunate one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2016)

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations on this wonderful news. Very happy for both of you and wish you many years of happiness together.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2016)

That's great news, Shalimar. I wondered how he was doing. I sent him a note, but don't know if he received it. :woohoo1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Why marry?  You might wreck a good thing...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Pappy, the computer where he is is not working at the moment.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2016)

Wonderful news, Shali!  Congratulations!  Will you give him my best?  I've been missing him on here.  

Tell him he HAS TO get well soon, so you can plan your undersea wedding.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Wonderful news, Shali!  Congratulations!  Will you give him my best?  I've been missing him on here.
> 
> Tell him he HAS TO get well soon, so you can plan your undersea wedding.


Thanks Butterfly, I will relay your message.


----------



## IKE (Sep 22, 2016)

Congrats !!......will there be plenty of good scotch and brownies available at the wedding reception ?

Help a brother out girl.....what does a person give a gorgeous, red headed mermaid for a wedding gift, lobster and caviar ?


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations and best wishes for a sweet life together!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

IKE said:


> Congrats !!......will there be plenty of good scotch and brownies available at the wedding reception ?
> 
> Help a brother out girl.....what does a person give a gorgeous, red headed mermaid for a wedding gift, lobster and caviar ?


Thanks Ike. Answers: yes, and yes! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks bluebreezes.


----------



## Pam (Sep 22, 2016)

Lovely news, very happy for you both!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks so much Pam.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Wonderful news, Shali!  Congratulations!  Will you give him my best?  I've been missing him on here.
> 
> Tell him he HAS TO get well soon, so you can plan your undersea wedding.



...Congrats...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2016)

FANTASTIC!!    Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 22, 2016)

Best wishes Shalimar & Phil!


----------



## Ina (Sep 22, 2016)

Shali, tell that little brother of mine I said "Arrrg", it's time to learn to shake shake the other leg, and get a move on. We want a wedding, and at least one picture of the bride and groom.  AND I don't mean a shot from your backsides !!!!  :hide:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 22, 2016)

This is turning into FB...


----------



## Ina (Sep 22, 2016)

Ralphy, have you no shame?  FB really?  We are way more mature than that.  :tongue:


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations and much happiness to you both.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow!  So happy for your both --- Congratulations!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 32227...Congrats...


Thanks so much Ken.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> FANTASTIC!!    Best wishes to both of you.


Thank you so much QS. So exciting.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 32234
> Best wishes Shalimar & Phil!


Thank you Nancy for the kind words.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 22, 2016)

But what about my words of possible wisdom?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Ina said:


> Shali, tell that little brother of mine I said "Arrrg", it's time to learn to shake shake the other leg, and get a move on. We want a wedding, and at least one picture of the bride and groom.  AND I don't mean a shot from your backsides !!!!  :hide:


Ina,I shall order Philly to get the lead out, ASAP!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Congratulations and much happiness to you both.


Thanks Jackie, we are over the moon!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Wow!  So happy for your both --- Congratulations!
> 
> View attachment 32243


Thanks Cookie. I'll make a Canuck out of a New Yorker yet!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> But what about my words of possible wisdom?


We are all getting older, we may not have enough time to wait.........lol.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2016)

Way to go, Girl.....and Guy !!  You'll have many happy years together.  :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Way to go, Girl.....and Guy !!  You'll have many happy years together.  :love_heart:


Thanks Falcon! I am a very lucky woman.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 22, 2016)

Lovely news! Congrats to you both xx


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations. I hope your union brings you all good things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2016)

Happy news, congratulations to you both!  Hope Phil feels better soon, sending warm thoughts his way. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks SB!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 22, 2016)

oh, I'm so sorry. I forgot to add in my good wishes that I wish and hope your fiances health to recover very soon .


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2016)

Woo-hoo!!!  Congratulations, Shali and Phil!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> oh, I'm so sorry. I forgot to add in my good wishes that I wish and hope your fiances health to recover very soon .


Thanks so much BW!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

jujube said:


> Woo-hoo!!!  Congratulations, Shali and Phil!!!


Thank you Jujube!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Lovely news! Congrats to you both xx


Thank you Mitchezz!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Congratulations. I hope your union brings you all good things.


Merci, BW.


----------



## Bee (Sep 22, 2016)

Congratulations to you Shalimar and Phil.:coolthumb:


----------



## Kadee (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow great news I wondered how you both were ..hope we are all invited to the wedding:cheers1:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Wow great news I wondered how you both were ..hope we are all invited to the wedding:cheers1:


Thanks so much Kadee. Of course you are all invited.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Bee said:


> Congratulations to you Shalimar and Phil.:coolthumb:


Thanks Bee. So happy.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2016)

What's the dress code to a mermaid wedding -- bathing suits??  Wet suits?


----------



## IKE (Sep 22, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What's the dress code to a mermaid wedding -- bathing suits??  Wet suits?



Clothing optional.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

IKE said:


> Clothing optional.


True! Lolol.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2016)

But, I don't look good naked anymore !


----------



## IKE (Sep 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> But, I don't look good naked anymore !



We'll squint.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

IKE said:


> We'll squint.


We'll wear tinted glasses. Most of us will be drunk or stoned anyway. Party! You can all learn to belly dance!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, That's more like it !   Take a look !


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Well, That's more like it !   Take a look !


Lolol.


----------



## Carla (Sep 22, 2016)

Shalimar,
That is wonderful news, so happy for you! Best wishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

Carla said:


> Shalimar,
> That is wonderful news, so happy for you! Best wishes.


Thank you so much Carla.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hey, forum friends, today I asked my Philly to marry me, and he agreed. There are some health challenges to be dealt with, but oh, happy day! He is my beloved, and the sun rises in his eyes. :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:



Oh wow!  so happy for you two, congratulations!  :woohoo1:



I take it Phil had some kind of health episode, I hope that he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Oh wow!  so happy for you two, congratulations!  :woohoo1:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it Phil had some kind of health episode, I hope that he has a speedy recovery.


Thanks so much!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh Philly and Shali too wasted to read all the posts...but hugs all around!!!!! Sending the love kidz....


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

IKE said:


> Clothing optional.



Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Well, That's more like it !   Take a look !



LOL!  Party on!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

Shali, if I ever get hubby to go on that west coast trip that is on our list, we'll stop by and get to meet both of you!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

We'd love to see you Annie!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh Philly and Shali too wasted to read all the posts...but hugs all around!!!!! Sending the love kidz....


Thanks!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Seems like a role reversal with you asking him to marry you.  Will this be a relationship of equals or will you be the dominant partner?


----------



## IKE (Sep 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> will you be the dominant partner?



Hmmm......."Mistress Shali"......does kinda have a nice ring to it don't it ?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

IKE said:


> Hmmm......."Mistress Shali"......does kinda have a nice ring to it don't it ?


It do, it do. Lolol. Think of the boot collection!


----------



## IKE (Sep 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> It do, it do. Lolol. Think of the boot collection!



Yep not to even mention the other accessories required for a Mistress, stuff like........riding crops, leashes, dog collars, face masks, leather garter belts etc.

*wiping forehead & opening window*.......Pheww, does it seem to be getting hot in here all of a sudden ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Leaches?  Never heard of that one, and leave me out!


----------



## IKE (Sep 23, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Leaches?  Never heard of that one, and leave me out!



LMAO........fixed it.


----------



## Raven (Sep 23, 2016)

I am very late reading this happy news but I wish you both good health
and much happiness.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

Raven said:


> I am very late reading this happy news but I wish you both good health
> and much happiness.


Thank you so much Raven.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 23, 2016)

Congratulations Shalimar and Phil.  That is wonderful news.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2016)

Lynk said:


> Congratulations Shalimar and Phil.  That is wonderful news.


Thanks Lynk.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2016)

Shali and Phil you are toadly blessed...hugs and kisses to you both.


----------

